# Winterizing Metal Hut



## RoseBoerGoats (Oct 17, 2013)

I have a metal hut that I used to use for pigs that looks similar to these (took the pic off the internet). I'm hoping to separate my buck and wether into a separate pen for the winter and I have this hut I'm hoping to use. Any suggestions on how to make it warmer or more comfortable for them would be greatly appreciated  I plan on putting a thick layer of straw on the ground and move the hut periodically so they aren't sleeping in dirty conditions. Possibly closing one side and 1/2 of the other? Not really sure  Otherwise I'm off to buy a shed... Thanks!


----------



## RoseBoerGoats (Oct 17, 2013)

Another idea of what it looks like. Also from the internet. Sorry if I'm not allowed to pull pics off the web!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

thick hay like you said. Don't move it....just put clean on top and as the bottom decomposes, It will provide some heat also. That's what my goats live in and they do fine.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I know people will put chicken wire on the walls and stuff straw in between in their chicken coops.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

RoseBoerGoats said:


> Any suggestions on how to make it warmer or more comfortable for them would be greatly appreciated


There really isn't any reason to winterize it. I have a shelter like that, and my goats do just fine with a heavy layer of straw/old hay on the bottom. Like Carmen said, you don't want to keep moving the shelter - just sprinkle some lime or sweet PDZ if ammonia becomes a problem and add more bedding. As the manure and hay on the bottom decomposes it gives off heat and helps keep the goats warm.


----------



## RoseBoerGoats (Oct 17, 2013)

Okay, thank you guys very much! I've always used a stall or shed so this was new to me. Thank you, I feel much better now


----------

